

Trolls take on Kickstarter project and lose - b3lwar
http://news.cnet.com/8301-17938_105-57576194-1/trolls-take-on-9-year-old-girls-kickstarter-project...and-lose/

======
qwertzlcoatl
A trollish resume of the story can be found here: <http://imgur.com/zwyRWCa>

------
timpattinson
While he has some points, completely dismissing the people who question this
are trolls is ignorant and wrong.

------
socalnate1
This is just plain depressing.

